# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Ian Wismakoi

## Ian Wismakoi

salam kenal.

----------


## interisti

salam kenal om ian, selamat bergabung di kois. Ud lama nih ga ketemu.

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal om ian, welcome to kois

----------


## showa

silahkan om ian............

----------

